# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [LG] φουρνος με προπανιο απο αμερικη

## ΔΙΑΣ

καλήμερα σε όλους αν ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει .υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον φούρνο συγκεκριμένα ο καυστήρας βγάζει πορτοκάλι φλόγα ενώ πρέπει να βγάζει μπλε και μουτζουρώνει τον φούρνο.ο φούρνος είναι θείου μου που ήρθε Ελλάδα,από τι μου είπε έχει δει το μπεκ είναι καθαρό ,καθάρισε τον φούρνο τίποτα,κάποιος του είπε για το προπάνιο δεν είναι καλή ποιότητας άλλα δεν ισχύει γιατί και οι άλλοι καυστήρες που έχει από το ίδιο αέριο περνούνε και λειτουργούν τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει ευχαριστώ. το μοντελο ειναι fb4332ns.fs1elga

----------


## agis68

Νομίζω βλέπω το σπίτι σου....

----------

diony (29-07-18)

----------


## Papas00zas

Μπα....αυτό γίνεται με τούρκικης σχεδίασης ηλεκτρονικά και σχετικά....

----------

